# Bad-Automatisierung mit WAGO-Steuerung



## Bluesky30 (19 Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane dämnächst mein Badezimmer komplett zu renovieren und bin auf die Idee gekommen, gleich Automatisierungstechnik mit einzubetten.

Noch kurz vorweg: dies ist mein erstes Projekt mit Automatisierungstechnologie im privaten Bereich und fange von null an. Als Grundlage werde ich eine WAGO-750 88x CPU verwenden und habe nun folgendes Projekt vor meinen Augen:

1. Die Beleuchtung soll komplett über die Steuerung gemanaged werden - in Kombination mit einem DALI-System. Dabei sollen wahrscheinlich Halogen-Spots in die Decke eingelassen werden. Weiterhin möchte ich RGB-LED-Stripes entlang der Badewanne und in die Wand der Dusche einlassen, um das Bad in diversen Farben erstrahlen zu lassen.

2. Dusche und Badewanne sollen in der Hinsicht mit in die Automatisierung einbezogen werden, dass statt einer Misch-Amatur "nur" zwei Knöpfe (-> Taster) für Warm- und Kaltwasser zur Bedienung reichen. Ich stelle mir vor, durch verschieden langes Drücken der Taster die Wassertemperatur bzw. den -durchfluss über die Steuerung regulieren zu lassen (mit Hilfe von Proportionalventilen ?!).

3. Kontrolle und Steuerung der Raumtemperatur über Heizkörper.

So - das ist erst mal mein Grundkonzept, was mir momentan an Automatisierungsmöglichkeiten für mein Bad einfällt. Nun halt die Frage, wie fange ich an und worauf muss ich achten?

Punkt 3 ist für mich quasi klar - es gibt ja fertige Lösungen, um Heizkörper und SPS zu verkoppeln.

Bei Punkt 1 habe ich eine grobe Vorstellung, wie ich es angehen muss. Die Schwierigkeit für mich ist nun, passende RGB-LED-Strips plus Ansteuerung zu finden, die auch längerfristig in Räumen mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit überleben können.

Bei Punkt 2 habe ich die größten Bedenken. Es ist extrem wichtig für mich, dass im Falle eines Steuerungsausfalls die Dusche / Badewanne weiterhin genutzt werden kann. Ich weiß jedoch nicht, was die klügste Lösung wär. Es wäre evtl. möglich, hinter einer Klappe in der Wand noch separat zwei Hähne für Kalt- und Warmwasser zu haben, die paralle zu den Ventilen den Wasserdurchfluss ermöglichen, doch diese Lösung ist nicht gerade schön...


Würde mich sehr über jede Anregung und Idee freuen, die mich ein Stückchen näher an eine realistische und nach Möglichkeit nicht all zu teuer Umsetzung bringt.

Viele Grüße,
Pascal

P.S.: Dies soll nicht das einzige Automatisierungsprojekt in meinen vier Wänden bleiben - die Steuerung ist also nicht ausschließlich für das Badezimmer reserviert


----------



## cas (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

So eine Klappe für den Notfall ist zwar gut gemeint, aber eigentlich baut man doch sowas, damit es funktioniert, oder?

Im Schlimmsten Fall würde ich eine Handschaltung im Steuerschrank vorsehen, welche dann das Ventil öffnet.

Als Schalter/Taster für dein Wasser, könnte ich mir das hier vorstellen.
Kann man hinter einer Fliese verstecken !
http://www.conrad.de/ce/de/product/...SHOP_AREA_14741&promotionareaSearchDetail=005

MfG CAS


----------



## Bluesky30 (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo cas,

danke - also der Taster gefällt mir schon mal. Da kann ich ja sicher sein, dass der bei Berührung nicht nass wird. 
Doch was passiert, wenn die hinter einer Fliese verbaut sind und ich während des Duschens mich dagegen lehne, ohne gerade daran zu denken? Das stell ich mir lustig vor  (<< bedarf keiner Antwort)



cas schrieb:


> [...] aber eigentlich baut man doch sowas, damit es funktioniert, oder?



Das ist mir schon klar - die Sache ist nur: das Bad benutze ich nicht alleine. Und wenn ich - wie momentan - nur alle paar Wochen mal für ein-zwei Tage zuhause bin, ist es mir nicht möglich, das Teil zu reparieren, wenn es zwischendurch mal kapputt geht (also z.B. Steuerung ausfällt oder sonst dergleichen).
Daher strebe ich eine redundante Duschansteuerung an.

Gruß,
Pascal

P.S.: du kennst nicht zufällig gute Proportionalventile, die ich hier einsetzen könnte?


----------



## Matze001 (20 Februar 2011)

Bluesky30 schrieb:


> Hallo cas,
> Doch was passiert, wenn die hinter einer Fliese verbaut sind und ich während des Duschens mich dagegen lehne, ohne gerade daran zu denken? Das stell ich mir lustig vor  (<< bedarf keiner Antwort)



Dann verbau noch ein paar Taster um diese herrum, die nur den Zweck des Muting erfüllen.

Ist mehr als ein Taster betätigt -> keine Reaktion.


P.S: "Bedarf keiner Antwort" ist schon sehr einladend...

Grüße aus der Schweiz, in die Schweiz *ROFL*

Marcel


----------



## PBO-WE (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo.
Mal eine Alternatieve zu den Proportionalventilen:
regelbaren Durchlauferhitzer und eine Temperaturvorwahl in der Dusche und an der Badewanne.
So habe ich das zumindest vor.

Gruß


----------



## cas (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

also Ventile gibt es viele.
In der Regel stellt man die Dinger mit 0...10V auf 0...100% Durchlass.

Aber die einfachen (40-50Euro) brauchen eine kleine Ewigkeit, bis die die Position angefahren. Kann schon mal 3 Minuten dauern, da thermischer Antrieb.

Alternativ wäre ein Scheller Stellantrieb z.B. von Siemens.
http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...=isch:1&prmd=ivnsfd&ei=thZhTcqnL4mMswbondC5CA
Diese Dinger sind relativ schnell (so 10 Sekunden auf 100%).

Aber gerade in der Badewanne oder Dusche ist eine Regelung rel. aufwändig. Es gilt ja nicht nur die Temperatur zu regeln sondern auch noch die Durchflussmenge.
Die Temperatur müßte man naturlich messen, ggf. auch die Durchflussmenge.

Andersrum muß man ja die Temperatur irgendwie vorgeben.
Kannst ja hinder diversen Fliesen einen Taster montieren. Und je nach Taster wird die Temperatur eingestellt.
Ob das aber wirklich funktioniert. auweiea...
Was passiert, wenn das Ventil nicht mehr zumacht? Noch eine Reserve-Hauptventil davor? mist...

MfG CAS


----------



## NetFritz (21 Februar 2011)

Hallo
Ich würde so was installieren.
http://www.schell-armaturen.de/index.php?vw_type=artikel&vw_name=detail&vw_id=254&praesenz=1
Gruß NetFritz


----------



## winnman (23 Februar 2011)

Um Badewanne und Duschwanne gibt einen elektrischen Schutzbereich.

Alles was dort eingebaut wird muss mit Schutzkleinspannung versorgt werden. Das beim Kauf der Teile Beachten.


----------

